# WaPo: Amazon's new weapon: Its own air force



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

> The Amazon logo is already on e-readers, tablet computers, and the countless cardboard boxes on America's doorsteps. Now, though, the familiar, swooping arrow is about to show up somewhere new: Plastered on the side of a Boeing 767.
> 
> The e-commerce giant on Friday is set to show off the aircraft it has dubbed "Amazon One," a plane that is among a fleet of 40 leased from two air-freight companies in an effort to improve a supply chain straining to keep pace with the retailer's growing sales and its swelling ranks of Prime members





> The side of the plane is emblazoned with the words "Prime Air," and its underside features the Amazon logo. The curved Amazon arrow appears on the tail. The plane's tail number - N1997A - is a prime number, a gimmick the company says is meant as a notd to its Prime customers.


Full article: https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/business/wp/2016/08/05/amazons-latest-weapon-in-the-e-commerce-wars-its-own-air-force/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Fred was just showing me this article!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I saw a pic of the plane in Google News yesterday, didn't read the article. I wonder if there's a way for me to wring frequent flyer miles out of this?


----------

